#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Airos 6.0.7 AVISO!

## sphreak

Para quem for atualizar o firmware de seus rádios Ubiquiti fica o aviso:

A partir a versão 6.0.7 só serão aceitos para upload, firmwares ditos assinados, ou seja: Originais UBNT! E em caso de downgrade de firmware, só poderão ser upadas as versões v5.6.15, v6.0.3, v6.0.4, v6.0.6.

Caso após atualizar para essa versão, o usuário queira fazer downgrade para outra versão de firmware que não as especificadas acima ou ainda queira utilizar firmware de terceiros (DD-WRT, Open-WRT, etc), somente poderá ser feito via TFTP.

Fica dica

----------


## lcesargc

valeu

----------


## Anderson28

Nem atualizo mais. Atualizei 3 para a 6.0.6 e elas simplesmente nao deixa mais acessar as configs. 
To parando com as drogas pouco a pouco

----------


## Anderson28

Nem atualizo mais. Atualizei 3 para a 6.0.6 e elas simplesmente nao deixa mais acessar as configs. 
To parando com as drogas pouco a pouco

----------


## sphreak

> Nem atualizo mais. Atualizei 3 para a 6.0.6 e elas simplesmente nao deixa mais acessar as configs. 
> To parando com as drogas pouco a pouco


Passei por isso em alguns rádios. Fora esse incomodo a versão 6.0.6 é bem estável.

Não vi nenhuma vantagem expressiva na nota de lançamento que me fizesse pensar em atualizar para o Airos 6.0.7.

Release Notes Airos 6.0.7: http://dl.ubnt.com/firmwares/XW-fw/v6.0.7/changelog.txt

----------


## JonasMT

6.0.4 com compilanc test ativo. Não saio dela tão cedo!

----------


## avatar52

Aqui estou usando a 5.6.15_licensed e não mudo mais.

----------


## JonasMT

> Aqui estou usando a 5.6.15_licensed e não mudo mais.


Essa versão não deixar conectar em painel Ac se não me falhe a memoria, tenho tido bons resultados usando ac como ap e até 70 user por painel

----------


## netuai

e o compilance test, como ta, tem como ativar?

----------


## 1929

> Essa versão não deixar conectar em painel Ac se não me falhe a memoria, tenho tido bons resultados usando ac como ap e até 70 user por painel


E o que tem usado nos clientes quando usa AC na torre?

----------


## JonasMT

> E o que tem usado nos clientes quando usa AC na torre?


Tenho apenas tirado a rocket m5 e instalado rocket ac lite e gen2 airprism, cliente continua os msm em N airgrid,nanobeam,litebeam e etc.
Tive um ganho muito bom de banda e pude diminuir a quantidade de ap na torre aonde em um msm sentido já tive 3x rocket m5 hj tenho apenas 1 ac

----------


## 1929

> Tenho apenas tirado a rocket m5 e instalado rocket ac lite e gen2 airprism, cliente continua os msm em N airgrid,nanobeam,litebeam e etc.
> Tive um ganho muito bom de banda e pude diminuir a quantidade de ap na torre aonde em um msm sentido já tive 3x rocket m5 hj tenho apenas 1 ac


Esta era a minha dúvida. Eu pensava que ao ativar o AC os clientes teriam que acompanhar...
Continua usando 20mhz de largura de banda então...

----------


## JonasMT

> Esta era a minha dúvida. Eu pensava que ao ativar o AC os clientes teriam que acompanhar...
> Continua usando 20mhz de largura de banda então...


Sim continuo com 20mhz, mas aonde ap sofria pra manter seus 15mb com 30 user hj passo 20 a 40mb com 60 cliente

----------


## sphreak

> e o compilance test, como ta, tem como ativar?


Até a v6.0.6 normal. Não usei (e ainda não pretendo) a v6.0.7

----------


## PortaNET

> Sim continuo com 20mhz, mas aonde ap sofria pra manter seus 15mb com 30 user hj passo 20 a 40mb com 60 cliente


Clientes com litebeam AC e rocket airprism passando tranquilo 120mb em 20mhz canal no painel com 30 clientes conectados com planos de 5,8,10megas com pinga de 1 a 3ms único problema e o ajuste sinal modulação boa abaixo de -54dB mas já fizemos testes de clientes baixa do do cache a 35Mbps tranquilo no radio AC coisa que no airmax N não passava nem 10mbps

----------


## HypertecNet

Jonas e PortaNet, voces estão utilizando painel basestation mesmo? qual modelo? outra coisa me falaram que esse ap ac funciona com as nano loco m5 e litebeam ac no mesmo painel?

----------


## LUIZ07

Alguem ja colocou algum firmware DD-WRT ou OpenWrt na Ubiquiti LiteBean AC ???
ficou bom?
como consigo um?

----------


## aragaodiego

É possível sim conectar clientes N em AP AC.

Requisitos:
Equipamento airMAX AC deve estar com airOS 8+
Equipamento airMAX M5 deve estar com airOS 6+

O modo airMAX Mixed Mode só está disponível com rádios airMAX AC em modo access point. Por exemplo: você não conseguirá conectar um cliente airMAX AC em um access point airMAX M5 (802.11n).

https://forum-pt.ubnt.com/discussion...oint-airmax-ac

----------


## guiggoo

> Tenho apenas tirado a rocket m5 e instalado rocket ac lite e gen2 airprism, cliente continua os msm em N airgrid,nanobeam,litebeam e etc.
> Tive um ganho muito bom de banda e pude diminuir a quantidade de ap na torre aonde em um msm sentido já tive 3x rocket m5 hj tenho apenas 1 ac


caramba... isso que percebo aqui nos meus... com 35 clientes planos fracos de 1 e 2 megas, ja fica lento e a latencia sobe...... porém não são só sinais top , tem ruins pelo meio.... sera que eu conseguiria uma melhora na troca do rocket m5 por AC? maioria é air grid na rede

----------


## JonasMT

> caramba... isso que percebo aqui nos meus... com 35 clientes planos fracos de 1 e 2 megas, ja fica lento e a latencia sobe...... porém não são só sinais top , tem ruins pelo meio.... sera que eu conseguiria uma melhora na troca do rocket m5 por AC? maioria é air grid na rede


Com certeza vai, como a funçao gps esta beta e bem ruinzinha por sinal pode pegar a rocket ac lite mesmo. Tenho delas na rede tbm!

----------


## aragaodiego

@*JonasMT* você manteve os equipamentos dos clientes (todos n) e mudou apenas o AP de Rocket M5 para Rocket AC Lite, certo?

Qual ganho de banda vc teve no AP? Quantos clientes no Rocket AC Lite?

Valeu!!

----------


## JonasMT

> @*JonasMT* você manteve os equipamentos dos clientes (todos n) e mudou apenas o AP de Rocket M5 para Rocket AC Lite, certo?
> 
> Qual ganho de banda vc teve no AP? Quantos clientes no Rocket AC Lite?
> 
> Valeu!!


Primeiro atulize todos os clientes para a ultima versao, troque o ap. Antes 20 a 36 cliente e 15mb a 20mb de banda.
Agora 56 a 70 cliente 35 a 40mb e ping estavel.

----------


## aragaodiego

Show, muito bom!!

E com Rocket AC Prism, o AP passa quanto mais de banda?

----------


## JonasMT

> Show, muito bom!!
> 
> E com Rocket AC Prism, o AP passa quanto mais de banda?


Mesma coisa, o sync por gps ainda esta uma porcaria.

----------


## guiggoo

houve diferancça na taxa dos clientes? é que no rocket AC não fica visivel a taxa né....

tenho varios sinais otimos, e ccq ruim...

----------


## 1929

> Alguem ja colocou algum firmware DD-WRT ou OpenWrt na Ubiquiti LiteBean AC ???
> ficou bom?
> como consigo um?


DD-WRT para Ubiquiti é pago. Não sei se vale o esforço, já que ele é bem complexo para configurar.

O openwrt é gratuito para Ubiquiti. Tenho instalado em TP-link 741\ND e rola muito bem. Mas também sai um pouco daquele feijão com arroz para configurar.

Tem que analisar bem este negócio de atualizar ou mudar firmware. Tem que ver se realmente vai mudar alguma coisa para a aplicação que estaremos usando, senão acontece aquilo que o @*sphreak* falou no primeiro post do tópico.

Já vi gente atualizando só porque é a última versão... mas se for olhar o changelog da versão talvez não tenha nada a ver com algum problema que esteja passando. E muitas vezes atualiza e surge coisas que não aconteciam. Caso o changelog não fale nada sobre o problema em particular o melhor é não atualizar. E mudar o firmware vale o mesmo.. Pergunte-se: o que vai mudar com o firmware novo? As aplicações medianas não necessitam de tantos recursos por isso que os fabricantes capam muitos recursos para as aplicações ¨normais ¨. 
Eu mudei no tp-link para openwrt porque eu queria fazer pontos de repetição em wds dentro de casa e ele não estava permitindo mais que um wds. Agora com o open eu vou da frente aos fundos sem problemas pois vai passando de ap em ap sem travar... Se não fosse esta necessidade eu não iria trocar de firmware.

----------


## silviola

Peguei um equip com o 6.1.2 . Alguém sabe o procedimento pra voltar atrás ( via TFTP não vai tb ) ?

----------


## sphreak

> Peguei um equip com o 6.1.2 . Alguém sabe o procedimento pra voltar atrás ( via TFTP não vai tb ) ?


Você pode voltar para qualquer versão 6.X.X desde que não seja unsigned. Qualquer outra versão somente via TFTP

Tutorial TFTP: https://commotionwireless.net/docs/c...-recover-tftp/

Tem uma sequência exata de desplugar o cabo LAN, pressionar o reset no rádio (não no POE), ligar o cabo LAN e aguardar a sequência correta de luzes, pressionar o SEND no programa TFTP, aguardar o reboot automático.

A galera tá errando essa sequência e dizendo que o modo TFTP não tá funcionando... Pra não funcionar o TFTP só se a porta LAN estiver ferrada!

----------


## sphreak

Dando um up no tópico para dar um aviso: A partir da versão 6.1.8 do AIROS não é mais possível ativar o Compliance Test. Última versão estável testada: 6.1.3

----------


## avatar52

Obrigado por avisar, amigo. Hoje estou na 6.1.7 e uso o CT, vou esperar sair Licensed.

----------

